# Lottery Mock Draft 1-13?????



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

1. Hou - Ming
2. Chi - Jay
3. GSW - Wagner
4. Mem - Dunleavy
5.Den - Wilcox
6.Cle - Borchardt
7. NYK - Butler
8.LAC - Gooden
9.Pho - Stoudemire
10.Mia - Woods,I HOPE!!!!!!!!!
11.Was - Tskitishvili
12.LAC - Rush
13.Mil - Hilario

I think alot of teams will draft by what they need,and NOT by best available talent this season.I know most of u WONT agree with me,but what do u think?


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

GS WILL NOT TAKE WAGS!!!! they have Jrich and Wags hasnt played the point that I have seen. They should take Dunleavy, Butler, or Woods.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. Houston- Yao Ming
2. CHI- Jay Williams (no need for Yao unless they trade Curry)
3. GS- Mike Dunleavy
4. MEM- Caron Butler
5. DEN- Drew Gooden
6. CLE- Dajuan Wagner
7. NYK- Chris Wilcox
8. LAC- Curtis Borchardt
9. PHO- Jared Jeffries
10. MIA- Qyntel Woods
11. WAS- Nikoloz Tskitishvili
12. LAC- Nene Hilario
13. MIL- Amare Stoudemire
14. IND- Frank Williams
15. HOU- Kareem Rush


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I disagree with 3 things.

1.I think Woods is going to be the BEST player in the draft followed by Butler.In my opinion Woods will be a SUPER-STAR and Butler will be an ALL-STAR.

2.The Suns WONT take Woods for 2 reason's.One they DONT need another swingman cuz they already have Penny whos unmovable,Marion whos a future ALL-STAR and Starbury.

3.Ive read in several article's that the Suns have a major HARD ON
for Stoudemire,and if he ISNT their at #9 they will take Hilario cuz they are DESPERATE for frontcourt help.

In my opinion NONE of the top 3 prospects in this draft aka Jay,Ming,Dunleavey are worth more then the #4 pick.I think Woods,Butler,Wagner are the BEST this draft has to offer,not to mention that they are all future ALL-STARS at worst!

Jay will be an ALL-STAR a couple of times,but mark my words hes NO SUPER-STAR!

Ming didnt just get CRUSHED by Zo in the Olympics,but he also got CRUSHED by the Heats 3rd string C Sean Marks of Australia,LOL!

As for Dunleavey hes just SOFT I dont care if u were to put 50lbs of muscle on him he would still be soft.He will NEVER be a Novitzki
I DONT CARE how great his shot is.:upset:


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

Wags and Woods to me are going to be decent NBA players but I don't see them making immediate impacts and I see them being high light reel players.

Butler, Williams, and Dunleavy they have the smarts of the game...Dunleavy yes you could say he's soft but would you call Larry Bird soft...maybe...but his smarts made up for it...I am in no way saying Dunleavy is the next bird but I'm saying he posesses those kind of smarts

Williams is also a smart player I compare him to a faster Thomas, yes he missed his cluth free throw and shot a lot of bricks from the line in college...I'm sure he's been working on that most of the summer.

and Butler is the cream of the crop...the most NBA ready player in the draft, carried his team deep into March, unlike Wags who carried his team to an NIT Championship which is worth about as much as a WNBA title.

Butler is strong yet smooth, agile enough to burn you off the dribble with a sweet enough shot that you can't give him room...and he's got a decent post game for a swing man. 

Butler is my favorite player in the draft and I think he's got mad skills.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I DONT think anyone in this draft with the exception of Butler will make a SERIOUS impact this season.Since ur comparing Dunleavy to Bird and Jay to Thomas im gonna compare my fovorite players in the draft to future Legends as well.

I think Wagner could be the next Iverson with his AWESOME stroke amd driving capabilities,and I also think that Woods with the help of Riles could be the next T-Mac.

Dunleavey = The next KVH,but SOFTER,LOL!:upset: 

Jay = GREAT 2nd option,but clearly NOT a franchise player! 

Ming = I truthfully feel that Ming will be a total SUPER-STAR or a TOTAL BUST,but none of that in-between B.S.!:devil:


----------



## round-ball fan (Jun 7, 2002)

*Have You actually watched these guys?*

Just out of curiosity, have you actually seen Woods play? I've read plenty about the guy, but I'll reserve judgement until I SEE him do something on the court. It's quite possible that he's a future T-Mac, but couldn't he just as easily be an Antonio Daniels, Tony Battie, Joe Smith, Frederic Weiss, or any other number of lottery busts?

As for Wagner, I have a VERY hard time with the Iverson comparisons. Did you ever see Iverson play college ball? He played at a different speed than everyone else. I never saw that out of Dajaun. He's got good size for a point guard and is physical, but he looks for his shot too much for a true point guard. Was he as good as Marbury was in college? I certainly don't think so... and Starbury hasn't exactly lit the world on fire playing the point in the league. Why should Wagner be any different??? What am I missing?

Again with Ming... I have a tough time passing judgement without having seen him play. Being 7'5", small improvements in skill can transfer into HUGE gains on the court since he doesn't have to worry about having shots blocked/challenged. From what I've heard, I like the Rik Smits comparison... but Ming might have more bulk.

Can't wait to see some of these guys play (Ming, Tskitivili, Woods, Hilario)


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Are u JOKING?

I know for a FACT that Woods has the BEST all around Offensive game out of any player in this draft,NO WAY IN HELL can u campare him to GARBAGE like Daniels,Weiss.

Also Smith averaged like 19pts 6reb his first couple of seasons in the league while playing for G.S.,he DIDNT turn into a BUST until he went to the T-Wolves.As for Battie he was a CRUCIAL role player in Boston's quest to the ECF!

Whats this crap about Starbury NOT lighting the world on fire?He averages 21pts 8ast 3reb a game,not to mention talent wise hes probably the MOST talented PG in the league,he just NEEDS to get MOTIVATED.I think that if he can get back to the T-Wolves to play with his boy K.G. he'll show the b-ball world just how AWESOME and UNDERRATED he really is!

I know me comparing Woods/Wagner to Iverson/T-Mac is a bit premature,but do u really think the #1 OVERALL pick is worth a Rik Smits clone?Better yet a Rik Smits clone that got DESTROYED in the Olympic's by the Heats 3rd string C from Australia Sean Marks?

Ming is GARBAGE!

Woods,Hilario,Tiskitivili at the very WORST will all be good players in this league.


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

1. Hou - Ming 
2. Chi - Jay 
3. GSW - Butler
4. Mem - Dunleavy 
5.Den - Wagner
6.Cle - Gooden
7. NYK - Borchardt 
8.LAC - Tskitishvili
9.Pho - Wilcox 
10.Mia - Jefferies 
11.Was - Woods
12.LAC - Hilario 
13.Mil - Stoudamire

This is my opinion on the first 13 picks


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I said he could be the next T-Mac,but only if he gets drafted by my Heat.Riles knows EVERYTHING their is to know about D,and hes the BEST teacher of D that this WORLD has to offer!

PLEASE PEOPLE,DONT try to argue the fact that Pat Riley is the BEST defensive minded coach,and teacher that this sport has to offer!:yes:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

No Jeff Van Gundy is. And whoever he coaches next season will be the best defensive team in the league. Just expect that team to only score about 70 points a game tho:laugh:


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mduke *
> I'm gonna say something no one will agree with, but here it goes....
> 
> 1. Houston- Caron Butler (will turn out to be best in the draft, an all-star)
> ...



i liek the cavs pick there, but dont think butler will go #1


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

cavs wont take borchardt(the next Z)..we already have his clone


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Riley is a better defensive coach than Van Gundy is and by far, who taught Van Gundy thats right Riley did, Van Gundy just adapted his style.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

If u dont like Borchardt,what do u think about Jeffries?

I DONT see Dunleavy falling to #6.:no:


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

I think Cleveland could possibly get a chance to draft either Bulter, Woods, or Wagner all three of which I think would be better than Jefferies. Even Wilcox, Gooden, and Hilario would be better than Jefferies.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> Are u JOKING?
> 
> I know for a FACT that Woods has the BEST all around Offensive game out of any player in this draft,NO WAY IN HELL can u campare him to GARBAGE like Daniels,Weiss.
> ...


Sean Marks is a New Zealander - not an Australian


----------



## TheCage4 (Jun 13, 2002)

1-Rockets: Ming
2-Bulls: Jay Will
3-Warriors: Butler
4-Grizz: Dunleavy Jr.
5-Nuggets: Wagner
6-Cavs: Gooden
7-Knicks: Hilario
8-Clips: Tskitishvili
9-Suns: Wilcox
10-Heat: Qyntel Woods
11-Wiz: Jared Jeffries
12-Clips: Curtis Borchardt
13-Bucks: Nachbar Bostjan


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I dont think Wilcox would fall to 9..


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*No Borchardt*

I really do not believe that the Cavs will draft Borchardt. (at least I hope not). How many Centers can one team have?


----------



## COMPAQ CENTER (Jun 14, 2002)

1. Hou - Ming 
2. Chi - Jay Will
3. GSW - Butler
4. Mem - Dunleavy 
5.Den - Wagner 
6.Cle - Gooden
7. NYK - Wilcox 
8.LAC - Borchardt
9.Pho - Tskitishvili 
10.Mia - Woods
11.Was - Hilario
12.LAC - Rush 
13.Mil - Stoudemire
14.Ind - J. Jeffries
15.Hou - Nachbar


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Wilcox before gooden is plausible, but Borchardt before gooden???? Also, I doubt Hilario will fall that far down in the draft. Other than that it seems to be pretty well made, but Borchardt hasn't been talked about much lately by means of how players are improving their stocks, so he will probably fall down to the late lottery picks.


----------

